

IndexedDB: kind of like MongoDB in the browser - stanleydrew
https://developer.mozilla.org/en/IndexedDB

======
axemclion
Here is a demo of the API -
[http://nparashuram.com/trialtool/index.html#example=/ttd/fir...](http://nparashuram.com/trialtool/index.html#example=/ttd/firefox/moz_indexedDB.html)

Works on Firefox 4 alpha that implements the standard.

